# Hotel Silver Swan, Austria - August 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 22, 2016)

Situated half way up a mountain in a sleep little Austrian village, we arrived here after a rather long drive through the day. We planned to sleep inside for the night, but upon a quick scout round we couldn't find a way in. We mooched back to the car and got the tents, and found a flatish bit of grass to set up on. I was about to call it a night until i looked up - one of the most beautiful skies i'd ever seen. After a rather short debate we trooped back to the car to get the cameras - along with beers and snacks and set up for some shots. Unfortunately the cloud started to roll in, and we were greeted with a rather beautiful thunderstorm over the mountains in the distance. In hindsight, i'm glad we didn't get in at first, because it was a truly enjoyable night sitting around with a few beers, chatting and taking photos. This was taken from outside my tent - and what a beautiful view we woke up to the next morning.







After a rather poor nights sleep - mostly down to the fact we were pitched on a hill and kept sliding down in our tent, we packed up and before we left had another look round. Thankfully we found an open window - one we'd missed in the dark, so retreating to the car once again to get our cameras before making our way inside. It seems the local vandals have hit this place too - with some awful graff in places but i avoided photographing these bits mostly. Overall it was a rather pleasant explore, with some beautiful views I won't be forgetting any time soon.




































As always, thanks for looking!​


----------



## Rubex (Aug 22, 2016)

Sounds like quite an adventure! I know I always say it Jack, but your photos are amazing


----------



## tazong (Aug 22, 2016)

Its hard to say what is the best photo there - there all 10/10 - i really wish you had put up a bigger photo of the first shot - just fantastic - you never cease to amaze me jack - as rose said to jack on titanic - jack your work is exquisite.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 22, 2016)

I know this isn't a main point of the forum, but each report from you shows just how good of a photographer you are dude. Epic photos and such a beautiful place!


----------



## andylen (Aug 22, 2016)

That sounded like a great adventure, camping and exploring. Excellent set of shot and a beautiful looking place, well done.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 22, 2016)

That is beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 22, 2016)

That is incredible. Stunning photography, the detail is amazing. Bloody good work mate! Sounds like the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow....that roof. Bit different that. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2016)

Gorgeous, love that, thanks.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 23, 2016)

That ceiling is unreal - love it! - great set.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 23, 2016)

What a beautiful hotel just gone to waste. The ceiling is very ornate. I like the beer taps holder, very Austrian. Your third shot shows a set of lovely windows. A pity you didn't take any shots of a bedroom. Still, this one goes into my top ten.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 23, 2016)

A man could dribble looking at this for to long.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Aug 23, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a beautiful hotel just gone to waste. The ceiling is very ornate. I like the beer taps holder, very Austrian. Your third shot shows a set of lovely windows. A pity you didn't take any shots of a bedroom. Still, this one goes into my top ten.



Thanks mate, and it certainly was a beautiful hotel just wasted, but with multiple other ones in the village I guess this one just didn't quite cut it  I did think of a bedroom shot, but honestly they were the most trashed - apart from being bare the rooms were covered in graff and I felt it would add a distaste to the pictures


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2016)

Sweet, Thanks


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 25, 2016)

Great shots as always. The hotel, i imagine, would have been beautiful and grand before closing. Thanks for posting


----------



## RNHWV8 (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow - stunning photos as always!!

I particularly love these ones since I'm Austrian and have worked in the hotel business for many years. It looks like a beautiful place and very Austrian in style. I always find it sad though to see a once beautiful hotel that isn't operating anymore and left to decay.


----------

